# moving into my new house



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

I will soon move in .. a bit basic, I know. But after I had to pay for all those speed tickets I could not afford much more:









:mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

Cozy, and a nice view


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

yeh, and once I got some more money, I will move into this luxury house, three times as large!


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 14, 2008)

is there room for guests?....ill be dropping in soon!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> is there room for guests?....ill be dropping in soon!



well, we'd have to cuddle since space is quite limited ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

the large size luxury house has plenty of space inside though:


----------



## MissMia (Aug 14, 2008)

You are so lucky! Can we have the next meet up there?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

MissMia said:


> You are so lucky! Can we have the next meet up there?



some will have to sleep outside, which means chilly temperatures at night even in the very short summer!

oh, and I was not kidding when I said I was going to live there... I will, only temporary, but I will. hope the weather will be not too bad.


----------



## MissMia (Aug 14, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> some will have to sleep outside, which means chilly temperatures at night even in the very short summer!
> 
> oh, and I was not kidding when I said I was going to live there... I will, only temporary, but I will. hope the weather will be not too bad.



It will be a nice break from the desert!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

MissMia said:


> It will be a nice break from the desert!



definitely different as this is north of the Arctic circle


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

Where's the TV?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Where's the TV?



TV?

what perverted media-controlled country do you come from? 

I will live without TV for the next 7 months, and I am sure I will enjoy it


----------



## MissMia (Aug 14, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> definitely different as this is north of the Arctic circle



All I need is internet and I'm good to go!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

MissMia said:


> All I need is internet and I'm good to go!



alright, there is a slight problem with those huts ... 
no internet either!!

and in some remote areas, also no mobile phone (cell phone for you) reception.


----------



## MissMia (Aug 14, 2008)

Are we going to go thru Alex_B withdrawal?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

Heehee, I can't see him living in that hut for 7 months!!!! :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Are we going to go thru Alex_B withdrawal?



definitely. Unless I visit some friends there with high speed connection .....


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, I can't see him living in that hut for 7 months!!!! :lmao:



no, ok, living without TV will be for 7 months!

living where that hut is will be for about one month.

But I would give alot to be able to live there for years....  You can only understand it you have been there for a while .....


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> But I would give alot to be able to live there for years....


Ahhh, so it has a wine cellar then.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Ahhh, so it has a wine cellar then.  :greenpbl:



water does the job there, believe me. OK, and the local shamans have some things which are quite effective


----------



## kundalini (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck.

......... but what the heck is that growing out of your lounge room?  Some serious shag carpet from the seventies?

I could do without the TV also if wasn't for the Olympics now, oh and the MLB playoffs.... Ooops, almost forgot that college hoops will start in November.... and it's tradition to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" in December.....   I'd eventually get in the seven months, I think.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

I figured all those twigs would make good kindling. Shame you've gotta 'mow' the rug before you can settle in though!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 14, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Good luck.
> 
> ......... but what the heck is that growing out of your lounge room?  Some serious shag carpet from the seventies?



that helps at minus 30 to 50 degC in the winter .... 



> I could do without the TV also if wasn't for the Olympics now, oh and the MLB playoffs.... Ooops, almost forgot that college hoops will start in November.... and it's tradition to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" in December.....   I'd eventually get in the seven months, I think.




lol, but it sounds hard for you


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 15, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I figured all those twigs would make good kindling. Shame you've gotta 'mow' the rug before you can settle in though!



noo, you have to leave it as it is, else you will freeze to death!


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 15, 2008)

I like the shag pile carpet


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 15, 2008)

I lived in a house like that for almost a year when I was 17. It was bigger than that and square tho.  I just walked off into the mountains (with tools) built a cabin, and lived. It looks like you can still see parts of it too: http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...961&spn=0.002004,0.003546&t=h&z=19&iwloc=addr  It was great... Then... we had the heaviest winter in 40 years and round about the end of February I had had enough of that.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 15, 2008)

great 

this is where the topmost hut is located:
http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...682&spn=0.002004,0.003546&t=h&z=10&iwloc=addr


----------

